

TechLaunch showcases 10 startup companies on demo day - bdonohue
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/14/new-jersey-startup-incubator-techlaunch-shows-off-its-first-batch-of-graduates/

======
carlospaulino
Finally the NJ tech scene is starting to shine.

------
ljcroussett
Go NJ!

------
ssalpietro
Nice.

------
rockyecho1
woah awesome!

------
jmpena
cool

